# assistant manager h/ware



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations to terrister who has officially been appointed asssitant manager of hardware


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Congratulations terrister :sayyes:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Congratulations on the promotion Terrister. Hard work and dedication does pay off. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Thanks for takintg this onTerrister...we really appreciate it.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations,well deserved.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. I enjoy hanging out here. The hardware team is a great team and I am glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

congratulations terrister, well deserved.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Stu_computer said:


> congratulations terrister, well deserved.


amen


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

well deserved :sayyes:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Well Done Terrister !! :smile:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Good deal .... congrats!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations Terrister :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Congrats and well done


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Congrats Terrister !!!


outstanding effort >>> keep up the good work !~!




best wishes

joe : wiggle2:


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats Terrister, keep up the good work.


----------

